# Ice etiquette



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Public water is for all of us to enjoy. That being said you should take a few min and think about etiquette. No one wants someone walking up to your favorite spot and drilling holes right on top of you. First off you don't know how safe the ice is around them. (Nothing like adding 200+-pounds on some sketchy ice) Second no one want you up ther a**. What ever happened to people asking if it was cool to join another fisherman in there spot?
I only bring this up because I was on the ice today and had someone walk right up and drill a hole (no joke) 3 feet from my shanty. Now the ice was shifting realy bad as it was. Then you add 200lbs. Real nice. Am I wrong? Sould i not be upset? Is this how it is? I can just walk right up and drill a holes next/on top of anyone? 
Any thoughts?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I agree I have had guys park right on top me when there was an entire open lake


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree to an extent. On old state park on portage lakes there isn't a whole lot of area to fish and people will get close (10 ft or so) but there isn't much room when 20-25 people are out there. It's the first to freeze almost every year so people are anxious to get out and try out new gear. Any other circumstance I say stay at least 20 feet away minimum unless it's a buddy and you want to be within talking distance which I do quite regularly. 

You should fish with fish2win. I've had him ask me to move my left foot while I'm fishing so he could drill a hole


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Dont get me wrong if he would of taken two minutes to talk to me I would of been fine with it. But to drill a hole 3 feet away from me is just stupid. People need space to breath. I do get some times the ice don't allow for it. Just take the time to say hi befor crashing on my couch¿ lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I completely agree. At least try to make small talk and and get a feel for the situation before going for it. The one thing I miss about living In Minnesota I could take a drive mid February a few hrs north of the cities and get on a lake that hadn't seen a human since ice up. No holes drilled no snowmobile tracks. Here your bound to see at least 10 people a trip


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Some people have never been taught Common courtesy. It sucks but I always make sure none of my fish caught are visible. I leave them in my shanty or in a bucket if for some reason I'm not in a shanty. People see a pile of fish like a party invitation.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry cntrpn, but my blades are sharp like butter knives. I was wondering how long that guy in the fancy fishing house was going to let me scratch around there before he yelled at me or offered help...i.e. what he was catching them on, any extra bait and if you can see me on your flasher. I'm just a squirrel trying to get a gill. Looks like we both had crappy trips. See you next time...everyone. at least this made me laugh.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nuff Said:


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Cntrpn said:


> Public water is for all of us to enjoy. That being said you should take a few min and think about etiquette. No one wants someone walking up to your favorite spot and drilling holes right on top of you. First off you don't know how safe the ice is around them. (Nothing like adding 200+-pounds on some sketchy ice) Second no one want you up ther a**. What ever happened to people asking if it was cool to join another fisherman in there spot?
> I only bring this up because I was on the ice today and had someone walk right up and drill a hole (no joke) 3 feet from my shanty. Now the ice was shifting realy bad as it was. Then you add 200lbs. Real nice. Am I wrong? Sould i not be upset? Is this how it is? I can just walk right up and drill a holes next/on top of anyone?
> Any thoughts?


 95 percent of fishermen look for people catching fish 5 percent find them and catch them! I have drilled a few times close to people that u know are on some kind a structure way out in the middle of nowhere that I have fished and found! it was not right but am a little older now and would not do it unless we were fishing a tourney! That's why if u show your fish or camp on a spot for days that's what's going to happen ! I had a buddy tell me the other night some a hole came after dark to check his holes walking with a flash light checking for fish blood and fished left on the ice!! Example of a scumbag and another using binoculars to see what your catching! I spend a lot of money driving to places to catch good fish and 85 percent of the time I release my fish gills craps,and perch if u fish as much me and I want bigger fish! Period the human race screw a lot of good things up!!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I personally don't like the crowd and tend to move away if at all possible. But some days as other have said there is structure or just a spot you like and someone is there or close. I ask to be courteous if I feel I'm getting close in on someone and the answer is usually yes as long as you ask them. The way I feel about it is that it's not open water, were not casting 30 yards or almost running each other over in boats to fish a drop off or a tree. We're fishing a 6 to 8 inch hole, no the whole lake. If you can fit a hole next to me and my shanty go for it. If I move though please don't follow that's what really gets me! My skinny butt will walk you out onto thin ice if you keep following


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Cntrpn - Well..... i read the forum here often and am pretty sure i could tell you the exact location that this happened and i live no where close. There is a nice long thread talking about lots of fish being caught with some pretty specific location information about exactly where in that small area.

Maybe i am wrong about the location though?

If it was the spot i am thinking, to make it worse i can see on Google maps (yep, even i looked it up) it is a small spot that is located not far from highly populated areas. Don't get me wrong, i love hearing and reading highly detailed reports but it can come back to bite you sometimes. It amazes me how far us fisherman will drive to put a few fish on the ice, even if they are just the lowly bluegill. Believe me, i have made the road trips too.

There are times i do give some more detail than i should on here, but i also live in a very rural area and fish lakes that do not get a whole lot of attention. You might consider posting the initial report here and then going into private messages or texts after that if you want to keep it quite.

With all that said, that still doesn't prevent the random DA from walking up and cutting holes next to you. Keeping the fish in your shanty is a good idea too. Yesterday i was sliding bluegill under the flap of my flip shanty and a dang SEAGULL came down and took one.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Obviously you were crowding in on that sea gull's spot. Your just lucky he didn't take them all. He probably considered it a " usage tax ". LOL


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had that happen on Erie last year, we ran out in the dark and set up, about 30 minutes later some guys pull up next to us and start fishing 15 ft away, they claimed the holes by us were theirs from yesterday and so this was their spot. I guess we just stopped in the wrong spot in the dark with no one around, to have that happen.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I have to agree also. To drill right next to my camp and not give a holla is rude but I have also seen boats roll within 50 yards on plane when anchored so it dosent surprise me at all. I don't do it just because I was raised better and tend to respect people more then I see it returned. But if I I'm catching fish I don't care I will share my bounty just don't plop down with out introduction! Like anyone say hello before you insult me


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I caught dozens of 12" gills in front of Long Lake bait shop yesterday. Someone sunk part of an oak tree. Seen it on the camera. Good fishing everyone.


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

lovin life said:


> I caught dozens of 12" gills in front of Long Lake bait shop yesterday. Someone sunk part of an oak tree. Seen it on the camera. Good fishing everyone.


I find that a little far fetched,#1 I've seen you fish and you've never caught anything 12 inches especially a blue gill. #2 I fished by the bait shop last nite and you were no where around.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Cntrpn said:


> Public water is for all of us to enjoy. That being said you should take a few min and think about etiquette. No one wants someone walking up to your favorite spot and drilling holes right on top of you. First off you don't know how safe the ice is around them. (Nothing like adding 200+-pounds on some sketchy ice) Second no one want you up ther a**. What ever happened to people asking if it was cool to join another fisherman in there spot?
> I only bring this up because I was on the ice today and had someone walk right up and drill a hole (no joke) 3 feet from my shanty. Now the ice was shifting realy bad as it was. Then you add 200lbs. Real nice. Am I wrong? Sould i not be upset? Is this how it is? I can just walk right up and drill a holes next/on top of anyone?
> Any thoughts?


Definetely not cool! I would not fish any closer than 10' of a friend, let alone a stranger, without asking. Maybe the guy needed your shanty for a wind break.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I had this happen at Erie 2 years ago. I left my shanty set up over night because I wanted to get an early start the next morning. I went out before daylight the next morning and marked lots of fish! Then the parade of guys came out and made a b line towards me. Drilling all around me! After the city surrounded me my marks dried up!


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Just ask..... plane as day. Im not a ahole or greedy. I'm a fishing guide and share the rivers with thousands. I'm the type of guy that if you needed a place to warm up I'd let you in. Just ask. You need some fish and I'm not keeping them. Just ask. Need some bait. Just ask....... thats it guys plane as day if you take two seconds and ask the outcome might work out for everyone.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I understand everyone likes to protect their " personal " space. But some peoples right of domain can be a little absurd some times. I was mapping a cove one time in my boat. 40 yards from shore at least. Some wader immediately starts cussing at me. Pointing out to him that he could not even cast that far. Only angered him further. I turned around and left figuring " I'll map this another day . "

To someone who is ignorant enough. To drill holes next to your ice shanty. Toss in his anchor next to your fishing float. Sit underneath your deer stand etc etc etc. Logic and common sense is lost to these type people. Any attempt to teach them the right thing to do often leads to a hostile response on their part.

Although it is trying to our patience just be thankful we were not cursed to be like them. I can and always could find my own fish and game. To me that is over half the enjoyment of the sports. I can't help but pity the poor slobs that are too lazy or too stupid to figure it out themselves.

When asked for advice I try to be as helpful as I can. Often but not always it even gets repaid . Especially while ice fishing. Have been invited to join in on a sweet spot by people . Who I had helped that day or previously.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Papaperch if more people thought the way you do I wouldn't have had any reason to post this topic. Unfortunately people just don't seem to care about others anymore. This is what comes of people not teaching their kids right from wrong. The hole entitlement thing..... 
Remember just because they're acting like a d**** don't give you the right to do the same. Be the better man. Those who act like fools get treated as so... 

This post has shown me that people out there still have morals and values. Let's just hope we can keep it up. 
Hope to see you all out there. You're welcome to join me any time I'm on the ice, river, or heading out in the boat. Just don't crash on my couch without asking. ...lmao.... be safe out there guys and remember just ask..... life isn't that serious.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

I would in no way be comfortable getting that close to someone where I feel on top of them as a matter of fact I would rather be off on my own with no one around weather I'm ice fishing or boat fishing . With that said I don't know if we live in an area where that is always possible. I think that the area of fishable and fish holding water is not always larger than the amount of people desiring to catch these fish I will only fish and not catch for so long before I move . And sometimes the move happens to be where someone else is and I won't be on top of them but the lack of available time I had to get out prevents me from waiting for other guys to leave or out fish an area. My conclusion if u want a honey hole to your self u have to live in an area where the land is much larger than the population


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Alaska it is then. Lol.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I used to post a lot on here! Until one year I was posting what I was catching,walleye, and what lake... 4 guys come out asked me if I was on OGF and I told them who I was and that was a mistake! Every time I was out they would just drive around till they found my truck and then walk right out to me and drill holes pretty much all around me! I would park in different areas and walk twice as far but they would find me! I had to start driving my wife's car and I bought a different shanty so I could have some peace and quiet! I like to brag about what I catch but I also like not having 20 guys there the next time I want to go! This site is great but social media has ruined a lot of good holes! Loose lips sink ships!! Did real well last year! Mosquito was good! Never talked about it and me and my two buddies fished it all year all to ourselves! Limited on Walleye 4 times with a bunch of nice crappie to! I've met some cool people while ice fishing! But like you guys said don't just go drilling holes 5 feet around me without asking!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Jignfool, that's funny right there! You're first half says how much of a mistake it is to talk about what n where... Then the 2nd half goes on to tell what lake you fish and how well you did and what you caught! lol


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Its always great to share a spot, teach someone new to the sport and swap stories and hot spots. But you have those with no class who take advantage of it and usually give nothing back because they are leeches to society.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey jiggin'fool what kind of shanty did you say you have? I'm on my way too wb right now...


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

9Left said:


> Jignfool, that's funny right there! You're first half says how much of a mistake it is to talk about what n where... Then the 2nd half goes on to tell what lake you fish and how well you did and what you caught! lol


Ya! Little contradicting! Lol I did a post after ice was off last year! Mosquito is a big lake! Havent even been able to hit it this year. But I also fished other lakes and did well! But it was the best year I ever had for Walleye! I had to fight the urge to post pics and share everything! Seems like you post one picture of one walleye and give them an access point and there are 15 vehicles there next day!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Hey jiggin'fool what kind of shanty did you say you have? I'm on my way too wb right now...


Careful on west branch! There yesterday and had 3-4 inches and 10 ft away 1.5-2! Very very inconsistent! I wouldn't even go today! You would go through!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Was out ice fishing with a buddy back in the late 70's. It was foggy that morning and 3 guys and one young boy about 10-12 years old walked on past us. 

The funny thing was, they had a landing net with them. We just looked at each other and laughed.
Later in the afternoon I took a walk to see how they was doing. Here they cut a 4'x8' hole out with a spud bar.

Holy crap!!!!! I told them how dangerous it was, not only for them but for the next few days to come someone could easily walk over that hole and go in and maybe not be able to get out.

There are some really stupid/dangerous people out there!!!!!!!


----------

